
Patagonia Triggers a Market Panic over New Rules on Its Power Vests - jseliger
https://www.wsj.com/articles/patagonia-triggers-a-market-panic-over-new-rules-on-its-power-vests-11554736920
======
_the_inflator
Reminds me a little of Cartman's "you can't come" technique in Southpark's
Cartmanland episode.

